# New apprentice



## Tdistrict (May 29, 2021)

Hello, I was recently offered an apprenticeship with a company, but due to their schedule I won’t be able to attend any classes throughout the week. I know if you’re an apprentice through the IBEW and IEC you have to log class hours along with on the job hours. Has anyone here ever gone through an apprenticeship without attending a class? And if so, how were you able to learn all the theory and other things you might not learn on the job? Also, are there any online classes/programs that I can take that would count toward my classroom hours? Thank you in advance.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Might want to double think joining that company

Classes are a function of where you live


----------



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

My classes are online offered through a community college. Might check with your state and see if there are any approved programs like that. My job pays for the classes and most of the time I work on them on the clock.


----------



## Tdistrict (May 29, 2021)

mburtis said:


> My classes are online offered through a community college. Might check with your state and see if there are any approved programs like that. My job pays for the classes and most of the time I work on them on the clock.


I’ve been searching for an online program for about a week, but everything I find in my area is in person only.


----------



## Tdistrict (May 29, 2021)

SWDweller said:


> Might want to double think joining that company
> 
> Classes are a function of where you live


The only problem is that I’ve been trying to find an apprenticeship for about a year and this was the first company to give me a chance. I applied to the IEC last summer, they’ve been sending my resume out to affiliated contractors and I haven’t heard back from any of them yet. It seems that no one wants to give me a chance because of my lack of experience.


----------



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

Tdistrict said:


> I’ve been searching for an online program for about a week, but everything I find in my area is in person only.


Great thing about online classes is it doesn't have to be local as long as your state approves it.


----------



## Tdistrict (May 29, 2021)

mburtis said:


> Great thing about online classes is it doesn't have to be local as long as your state approves it.


I understand. Maybe I’m just not looking in the right place, but I can’t find any online program approved by the state of Florida.


----------



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

Wyoming has a list on the electric board website of approved apprentice training programs. Have you checked with the governing body ?


----------



## Tdistrict (May 29, 2021)

Just to confirm. Are the class hours mandatory to be able to take the licensing exam?


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

Some regions have a challenge process that requires you log 150-200% of the normal hours to write. You need to check with your trades authority.

Edit: The common way to get into a trade here without experience is to take the long-format entry-level program. Usually 9 months or so, and gives you credit for 1st year.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Take the apprenticeship.
Once you have a year of experience under your belt, then look for a different employer if necessary.
A year or so experience will make your more hireable to others. 

As to your schooling, you should be able to go back to back for your first and second year levels.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Tdistrict said:


> The only problem is that I’ve been trying to find an apprenticeship for about a year and this was the first company to give me a chance. I applied to the IEC last summer, they’ve been sending my resume out to affiliated contractors and I haven’t heard back from any of them yet. It seems that no one wants to give me a chance because of my lack of experience.


Where do you live?


----------



## Tdistrict (May 29, 2021)

brian john said:


> Where do you live?


Florida


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Tdistrict said:


> Florida


Well if you consider moving there is a load of work in Wash DC and a real shortage of help, open shop and union.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @Tdistrict !

Take the job and just use it as a stepping stone.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Tdistrict said:


> Just to confirm. Are the class hours mandatory to be able to take the licensing exam?


What license are you wanting to test for?


----------



## Tdistrict (May 29, 2021)

MikeFL said:


> What license are you wanting to test for?


Journeyman


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

What county? You don't have to answer, but in FL it's by county and not required by the state. So go to that agency (their website) and see what it says. Call the people that work there and ask them the questions. They will be your best source of information. They are the people who are going to process your application when the time comes.

Best of luck with it. Stay safe.


----------

